# Postfix-TLS



## MaxivB (13. September 2008)

Hi,
ich habe schon mehrere male diesen Mailserver installiert: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.04 oder http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/virt...ourier-mysql-und-squirrelmail-ubuntu-804-lts/ jetzt aber: Wenn ich postfix-tls mit apt-get install ... postfix-tls ... installieren will kommt: 

```
Paket postfix-tls ist ein virtuelles Paket, das bereitgestellt wird von:
  postfix 2.5.1-2ubuntu1.2
Sie sollten eines explizit zum Installieren auswÃ¤hlen.
E: Paket postfix-tls hat keinen Installationskandidaten
```

Ich habe in einem anderem Forum gelesen, dass das ander Abhängigkeiten liegt, die habe sich geändert. Man solle apt-get update aurufen. Funktioniert nicht  .

Was soll ich machen?
Danke!


----------



## MaxivB (15. September 2008)

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------

